# Knife handle maintain



## adam92 (Aug 17, 2019)

Does anyone know what is this?

Can i use on knife handle?

I currently use mineral oil+beeswax.


----------



## adam92 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## inferno (Aug 17, 2019)

it should say on the can what it contains. 

I use only pure tung oil (liberon brand) and its very good and durable. 
but you can use true oil, danish oil, linseed oil (this will yellow with time as opposed to tung), gunstock oil and so on.

most of these are blends of tung and linseed and then some solvents and some other crap to aid whatever property, i think the property most of the additives aid is cost/profit margin for the manufacturer.


----------



## adam92 (Aug 17, 2019)

inferno said:


> it should say on the can what it contains.
> 
> I use only pure tung oil (liberon brand) and its very good and durable.
> but you can use true oil, danish oil, linseed oil (this will yellow with time as opposed to tung), gunstock oil and so on.
> ...


instruction said use on the wood/floor but i just wondering is there anyone use at the magnolia wood knife handle before..


----------



## Migraine (Aug 17, 2019)

I was advised by Will C to use an evaporating mix of beeswax and white spirit for handles. Seems to work really nicely. Bar of beeswax to 100ml of white spirit.


----------



## inferno (Aug 17, 2019)

adam92 said:


> instruction said use on the wood/floor but i just wondering is there anyone use at the magnolia wood knife handle before..



I have treated my magnolia handle with tung oil. it works fine. its very very likely the oil you are looking at will work too.

you will most likely have to do this:
sand the handle with 240p paper or so or higher grit.
dilute the oil to 50% with white spirit/naphta/acetone
apply the diluted oil 2-3 times and let dry in between.
then apply non diluted oil a few times and let dry in between.
done.

this will take a few days. but you dont have to redo it for a year or many.


----------



## adam92 (Aug 18, 2019)

Migraine said:


> I was advised by Will C to use an evaporating mix of beeswax and white spirit for handles. Seems to work really nicely. Bar of beeswax to 100ml of white spirit.


What kind of white spirit you using?


----------

